# Odd change in font



## MA-Caver

I just gave good ole' Andy M. a big old AMEN... increasing the size of the font and bolding it and all of that... thing is I used all caps and when clicked submit... the caps were switched to lower case letters instead... hmm, ok, go to edit... back to CAPS... click submit... still lower case... what gives?


----------



## arnisador

It's an all caps filter that's turned on to prevent SHOUTING. It drives me nuts.


----------



## shesulsa

Lmao


----------



## shesulsa

Ohcrap....


----------



## MA-Caver

arnisador said:


> it's an all caps filter that's turned on to prevent shouting. It drives me nuts.


what?


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:


> Ohcrap....




LMAO!!!! 

It happens to me sometimes too. Don't know why sometimes it does and most times it doesn't.


----------



## terryl965

What we can not shout anymore


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> What we can not shout anymore


I guess not in BIG FAT LETTERS!!! 

oh geez NOW it works... go figgure...


----------



## arnisador

DUDE!


Don't hate me because I'm a weasel.


----------



## terryl965

Whats up


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> DUDE!
> 
> *
> Don't hate me because I'm a weasel.*



DUDE!

*
I don't hate you because you're a weasel.*

:lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Seems to work fine as long as the entire word/sentence/paragraph/whatever isn't *all* in all caps.

*STOP THE AXIS OF WEASEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MA-Caver

arnisador said:


> DUDE!
> 
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm a weasel.



'SUP! 

who says you're a weasel?


----------

